# GPU-Z says SLI disabled??? what gives?



## WatchUrSix (Mar 4, 2008)

GPU-Z says that my SLI is disabled, yet it is running in Nvidia contral panel. Whats this about and is there some kind of bug here?


----------



## polishedcar (Mar 12, 2008)

This happens to me too


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 12, 2008)

known bug


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 19, 2008)

please try the new test build in the test build subforum here for a possible fix for sli detection with vista


----------

